# Zeilenumbruch nach x Zeichen



## MalteDev (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe da folgendes Probem und komme da einfach nicht weiter, da ich in der Java-Programmierung relativ neu bin. Ichhoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich habe folgenden Code (Teil eines Programms):


```
for (char i=32; i<257; i++) {
System.out.print(i + " " );
}
```

Nun funktioniert das ganze ja schon soweit, nun soll ich aber die Ausgabe so formatieren, das nach jeweils 8 Zeichen ein Zeilenumbruch eingefügt wird, am besten unter zuhilfenahme des Modulo-Operator "%". Wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Nov 2009)

naja, ich rätsel die ganze zeit, wie ich dir nen tip geben kann, ohne dir direkt die lösung zu schreiben. verstehst du den modulo-operator nicht oder was ist dein problem?

32%8 = 0 
33%8 = 1  
34%8 = 2
.....
40%8 = 0  
....
48%8 = 0


----------



## MalteDev (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

Nein wenn ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich den noch nicht so ganz.
Wie gesagt das sind mit die ersten Gehversuche in der Sprache.

Daher weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll das einzubauen.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Nov 2009)

modulo: Division mit Rest ? Wikipedia

beispiel:

7÷3 = 2, Rest 1, da 7 = 2×3 + 1

wenn du nun alle 8 zeichen ein return machen sollst, musst du ja ein vielfaches von 8 haben. das kannst du ebend mit modulo überprüfen:

40:8 = rest 0 (da 5*8) = ein vielfaches von 8
also musst du einfach immer abfragen ob [c]wert mod 8 == 0 [/c] ist.


----------



## MalteDev (19. Nov 2009)

Das ist einleuchtend, aber bezlg. des Einbaus in den Code steht ich trotzdem nach wie vor auf dem Schlauch.

Es ist ja nicht so das ich eine Lösung vorgekaut haben will, aber ein Ansatz wäre halt nicht schlecht, da ich auch nach std Googeln, keine Beispiel finde anhand desse ich mir das zusammenreimen kann.

Aus Schnipseln werde ich leider grad nicht schlau.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Nov 2009)

```
for (int i = 1; i <= 80; i++) {
			System.out.print(i+"\t");
			if (i % 8 == 0){
				//i ist ein vielfaches von 8 also kann jetzt ein return folgen
				System.out.println();
			}
		}
```

jetzt sind wir schon fast soweit, dass du dir die lösung erschlichen hast


----------



## MalteDev (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

Es war wirklich nicht mein Ansinnen mir etwas zu erschleichen. Was nicht heißt das ich nicht dankbar wäre.

Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt erschlichen sein, denn manchmal kann man mit einer guten Lösung mehr lernen als mit stunden rumrätseln.

Aber trotzdem Danke soweit.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Nov 2009)

MalteDev hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt erschlichen sein, denn manchmal kann man mit einer guten Lösung mehr lernen als mit stunden rumrätseln.



ja, aber ich weiss auch aus eigener erfahrung, dass wenn man sich code anschaut, man oft einfach sagt: ist ja total leicht, hab ich verstanden.
wenn man dann aber selber code schreiben muss, ist das oft was ganz anderes.

ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass das thema damit erledigt ist. wenn du noch fragen hast, dann stell sie ruhig.


----------



## MalteDev (19. Nov 2009)

Auch richtig ja.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich Problem habe.


----------

